# Large Pistol Primers



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been looking hard and I can't find any...

I need just 1000 for now.

I have 1000 small pistol primers for my 9mm but I need the large for my .45. I have some on order that I will be picking up at Camp Perry but it is a long time till July!

Please, if you know somewhere that has some in stock, please link me so I can order them. I have not had any luck. I only have about 150 LPP left and that won't last long once I get the Dillon running.

My bullets came!:smt082


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

steady prepping brass hopping that someone can throw me a bone.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Ammunitionstore.com - Large Pistol Standard Primers Wolf Performance for sale. Cheap primers. Buy primers online.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

SWEET!!!! I have never heard of them! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## MR835 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nacthez shooters supply might have some cci lpp on hand.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I have some on the way and I lucked up and my awesome big brother went to a gun show yesterday and picked me up another thousand there!

I have more I am picking up at Camp Perry in August! I think I will survive now....I was getting nervous. I have to get me press finished on 9mm now so we can switch over to 45! I have a lot to do.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> SWEET!!!! I have never heard of them! Thank you sooo much!


No Problem. :mrgreen:


----------

